# www.1stquote.co.uk



## tnk-demon (Apr 1, 2003)

Just got a quote of £1587.82 FC for a standard R32 GTR... 

Actually, the website quoted me £1280, so I had to ring them just to verify... And they said that because it's an import, they can't offer the web discount or something  

Whatever. It's still the best quote I've had by far!! Now to sort out selling my 200SX...


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Not a bad quote but looks like they are taking the mickey! There was never a UK R32 so they were all imports. There was however some UK R33's and 34's

Cheers

Gerry


----------

